# TTOC membership



## wayside (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi,
nearly 6 weeks now since Donington, where I parted with my cash to join TTOC. No sign of me getting my membership details...is anyone else who joined on 1st July still waiting? What's going on...?


----------



## Craigie Boy (May 22, 2007)

Hi, we got our pack yesterday after joining at Donny....so it'll be on it's way.


----------



## SOFTTY (Aug 9, 2007)

royal mail strike ?  i havent got my t-shirt and hat and was sent mid week 1st class recorded waited ages would of been nice to have it for ace cafe


----------



## audi975 (May 6, 2007)

Well m8, i joined at Donnington Too, payed cash and no sign either, tryed chasing it up 3 times now. 
Clived is having a look at it for me, i know the club is ran by volunteers, but am seriously dissapointed and wishing i hadnt bothered as after looking into it am not sure if the benefits will enrich my life :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hi All,

We're aware there have been some significant delays in getting some of the membership packs from Donington dispatched. It seems we're nearly at the end of this, with many of you having let us know that you have received your packs. I'm currently looking at audi975's order, but if anyone else is still waiting for a membership purchased at Donington, or any other membership order that is more than 6 weeks old, please let me know direct.

Softty - did your T shirt arrive?

Regards, Clive


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

clived said:


> Softty - did your T shirt arrive?


It did, just as he was going out the door for the Ace Cafe meet! So it was literally just in time. 

Nick


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

All outstanding packs and renewals have been dispatched this week and some have already been recieved. Any outstanding membership cards will be mailed tonight. If you do not receive your membership pack by the weekend then please let us know.

Thanks to all for your patience.

Lou


----------

